# Please correct my mistakes.



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, everybody!

I thought there was a thread like this somewhere, but I've searched thoroughly with no results.

I believe this is perhaps one of the broadest forums of its kind, and we have all sort of languages in here.  Sometimes we meet users whose languages we are not quite profficient at, so it came to me that a thread like this could come in handy.

My question is: *How do you say "Please correct my mistakes" in your language?*

Let me start with my native language:
-*Spanish*: 
Por favor, corrija mis errores (Formal)
Por favor, corrije mis errores (Informal)

Thanks in advance for your valuable input!


----------



## karuna

*In Latvian:

*Lūdzu, izlabojiet manas kļūdas! (formal)
Lūdzu, izlabo manas kļūdas! (informal)


----------



## dn88

In Polish that would be:

Formal: "Proszę o poprawę moich błędów"
Less formal: "Proszę poprawiać moje błędy"
Informal: "Proszę poprawiajcie/poprawcie moje błędy"


----------



## tie-break

Italiano : Per piacere correggete i miei errori / vi prego di correggere i miei errori.

Français : Corrigez mes fautes s'il vous plaît / je vous prie de corriger mes fautes


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian

Vă rog, corectaţi-mi erorile. (Formal)
Te rog, corectează-mi erorile. (Informal)


----------



## jonquiliser

How curious that no one's asked this yet..! Anyway, these are a few alternatives for Swedish:

Rätta gärna mina fel
Jag uppskattar att man rättar mina fel
Rätta mina fel!

They are neither specifically formal or informal, although the last one is an outright order 

Edit: all can be used to address either one or several people.


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

Palun paranda mu vead (informal)
Palun parandage mu vead (formal)


----------



## Stéphane89

tie-break said:


> Italiano : Per piacere correggete i miei errori / vi prego di correggere i miei errori.
> 
> Français : Corrigez mes fautes s'il vous plaît / je vous prie de corriger mes fautes


 
Another one in French: *Merci de corriger mes erreurs. *


----------



## spakh

In Turkish

Lütfen hatalarımı düzeltin.

Lütfen hatalarımı düzeltiniz. (more polite/formal)


----------



## Aurin

German:
Bitte berichtige (korrigier) meine Fehler! (informal)
Bitte berichtigen (korrigieren) Sie meine Fehler! (formal)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Prašau ištaisykite mano klaidas (formal)
Prašau ištaisyk mano klaidas (informal)


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> German:
> Bitte berichtige (korrigiere) meine Fehler! (informal)
> Bitte berichtigen (korrigieren) Sie meine Fehler! (formal)


 
You forgot about the most common one, since we want to address more than only one person in this forum:

Bitte korrigiert meine Fehler! (plural, informal)

The last "e" in "korrigiere" should be used, because it is a regular/weak verb. The other version is possible, too, but not very frequently used. Nevertheless, I'd prefer to put the _bitte_ after the imperative:

*Korrigiert bitte meine Fehler!*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ooh, wait! I forgot to clear that out.

My idea was to state all those sentences in singular. But, if you want, you can add the plurals and leave a note like:

- XXXYYY (formal, singular)
- XXYYZZ (formal, plural)
- AAABBB (informal, singular)
- AABBCC (informal, plural)

But... wouldn't that be kind of too much? 

In case it _*is*_ too much and you don't really feel like typing 4 sentences, I'd be just fine with formal-singular & informal-singular only... Thanks.


----------



## dn88

Okay, then it would be:

"Proszę o poprawę moich błędów" (formal, singular or plural)
"Proszę poprawiać moje błędy" (less formal, singular or plural)
"Proszę poprawiajcie/poprawcie moje błędy" (informal, plural)
"Proszę poprawiaj/popraw moje błędy" (informal, singular)

Is that your point?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Fantastic, dn88!  Thank you so very much!

Or... was it dziękuję bardzo?


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Singular: Prosím oprav mé chyby. (or: Prosím oprav mě. - correct me)
Plural: Prosím opravte mé chyby. (or: Prosím opravte mě.)


----------



## NextNoName

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> *How do you say "Please correct my mistakes" in your language?*



In Chinese:

请纠正我 = Please correct me.
请纠正我的错误 = Please correct my mistake(s).


----------



## elroy

Arabic: الرجاء تصحيح أخطائي (_ar-rajaa' taSHiiH akhTaa'i_)

This works for all genders and numbers.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch:
Verbeter a.u.b. mijn fouten.
[not informal, sing/pl]

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

मेरी गलतियाँ को ठीक कीजिए
[merii galtiyaaN ko thiik kiijiye]

*Urdu:* 

ميرى گلتياں كو ٹهيک كيجئے
[merii galtiyaaN ko thiik kiijiye]

*Gujarati: *

મારી ભૂલો ને ઠીક કરી દેશો
[maarii bhuulo ne thiik karii desho]


----------



## kusurija

In Japanese:
間違いを直して下さい ( machigai (w)o naoshite kudasai).
I think in fact this post should be corrected. So please correct my mistakes. Thanks.


----------



## kusurija

NextNoName said:


> In Chinese:
> 
> 请纠正我 = Please correct me.
> 请纠正我的错误 = Please correct my mistake(s).


Could You add pronunciation please? Thank You.


----------



## 2PieRad

kusurija said:


> NextNoName said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Chinese:
> 
> 请纠正我 = Please correct me.
> 请纠正我的错误 = Please correct my mistake(s).
> 
> 
> 
> Could You add pronunciation please? Thank You.
Click to expand...

qing3 jiu2 zheng4 wo3
qing3 jiu2 zheng4 wo3 de cuo4 wu4。


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian
*
Formal: Kérem, javítsa ki a hibáimat. 

Informal: Légyszi, javítsd ki a hibáimat!


----------

